#    80
?     ?    .

----------

? , ?

----------


## 2

> ? , ?


     -  -     50 .  - ,    1.2 .    -       .  ,       10.       (  14 )    95%.
     3.6  ,  .

----------

.    .  2   .
   87,       .

----------


## 2

> .    .  2   .
>    87,       .


       ,    .    -    ,  -      1:4 (1:16  ).    -         15- 30     10.   .      ,   ,   . - . . 
,          .

----------

1

----------


## RW6AIE

> -


    ?


> ,   ,     .


                ? "  " -       ,     ""   ,    .     ,       50 . 


> . 
>     ,       ,      .


      ?   ,    . :"... (  )      .  ,,             ,      ,       .  "  ".          ,..    ,       .        ,  .   .     ..   . .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> .    .


   ,     .    ""     .      80,    ,  7 ,   .    80  40.  ,    .         ,       . 


> 150   80-  ! !


.

----------


## Harry

: RW6AIE

   !!!     ,          ...      ,  ,           .        ...            ,  " ". 
   !  ,     ""     . 
        .      ( )  .  ""     .     ,        ,    ,      15  ""    .

----------

!     , ...    ?      2.0 ,  200.1 ,  
( )1.5.  ?

----------


## Amw

*RW6AIE
              ? "  " -      ...
...         .*
 ,  =1,   !!! 
    " ",   -   ,     =1.

*-     ,  .*
 -  "  "      . - -   "  "    .

*       .*
   ,    ,  "  "     ,    QSO,     80-.  :Very Happy:

----------


## ua5aa

> ?     ?    .


         :

1.    50  (300/3,65)*0,66/2 = 27,123.   15 .  -  27,28 .

2.      ,     50  (    10-12 )

3.  (, , 3,65 )   .

4.  .  10...25  (  CW),         -  .

5.  TX,  .

6.   -     1.    ,     ,        .       85 .     ,  83 ,          ,       .   ,  2-       , -     .

7.   (  ,    -)   CW       .

8.      =.   ,  3,65 .   - !  . !

9.         50     12-15    50      .     2 (Ra=100  25 ), 1,5 (Ra=75   33 )  ..     3,65 .    -  .

10.       ,   .

----------


## bubble gum

> 1.    50  (300/3,65)*0,66/2 = 27,123.   15 .  -  27,28 . 
> 
> 2.      ,     50  (    10-12 )


  ,              .      50 ,    50 ,    50 . ,    .          . ,  .     , ... :(      ?

----------


## ua5aa

> ua3asr
> 
> 1.    50  (300/3,65)*0,66/2 = 27,123.   15 .  -  27,28 . 
> 
> 2.      ,     50  (    10-12 )
> 
> 
>   ,              .      50 ,    50 ,    50 . ,    .          . ,  .     , ... :(      ?


...  ,      , !  -   2-3     ""    ( -330).    ,     .
 -       -  ,          ,       . -    ,  = 1,23,     50 !
       ,  -   ,        ,  "".
             , ..       .

 ,     .     .

----------


## oleg2

, -   .
    80  ,   ...     ??!!
    .  ,  YAGI        :Crazy: 
P.S.  ,       :Crazy:   :Crazy:   :Crazy: 
P.P.S.    , -, -    . ,      ...,        -  ....!!!!!!!!!!  !!

----------


## RA3EM

> -330???


  ! 99%     ,   330 ,    ...      .

----------


## 2

> 80  ,   ...     ??!!
>     .


        ?

----------


## ur0gt

> 1.    50 ....................  ....................  ....................  ..
> 
> 2.      ,     50  ....................  ....................  ....................  ....................  ....................  ....................  ....................  ....................  ....................  ....................  ..........
> 6.   -     1...................  ......


  :Crazy:  ,    -   ,    .

       !
        ,    ,        ??? *         1 !*

*-*    :




> ,      .      50 ,    50 ,    50 .


         .

73

----------


## 2

> UA3ECA 
> 
>  ! 99%    
> 
> 
>  .    ,    ,   -     ???   ...


   -        90         ,      .     . ...
 , -,      ,   ,    ,    ,     ...

----------


## oleg2

> oleg2
> 
>     80  ,   ...     ??!!
>     .
> 
> 
>         ?


  , :
1.  
2.   (   .  ,           80 ,       .       ,   MMANA)   ,  ,  -  :Smile: 
3. 
4.    ( ,   80       ,           ,           " " .  56     (RG)
           160  10 
     ...

  , , .... 
 :Very Happy: 
P.S.       ,     ,    ,         ...

----------

,      90       150  (     75 )   -  ,        2005  2006    ,           160   .                    80, 40  20,  .

----------


## oleg2

> , .       .       , , ,    ,   ? ,            ,     (  ),      3 .   ...


    ???....
,  ,     56       -330       ,  ,    56  (   )             !!! 
      ! ,       ()      ""     " " ...
P.S.        (..  ) ,       :Very Happy:

----------


## 2

> REAL
> 
>    -        90         ,      .     .
> 
> 
>    .


 ,      ,       . 
    ,       :Very Happy:

----------


## Amw

> -    : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  -
> 
>      ,      .      50 ,    50 ,    50 .
> ...


   (.  ) -  .  :Very Happy: 
    50 -  ...   :Very Happy:  ( )

   "     ",   "-    ".  :Very Happy:

----------


## 2

> *REAL
>    3*29   15 , ,   .      50-   (   ) ...*
> ,   *ur0gt*    ...[/u]


     ?

----------


## Amw

*REAL
     ?*
       ...   mmana    ?

----------


## 2

> *REAL
>      ?*
>        ...   mmana    ?


 .      (   )       , , .

----------


## 2

> ,      ,          .


. .        ,         ?

----------


## Amw

*REAL
 .      (   )       , , .*
    .

*oleg2
... .             -330* 
  ,    ""  ...  :Very Happy:  ...   .

----------


## 2

> !!!!


    ? -    -  !    -   .        , ,   ,  -  - ?
 ,  ,   ? 8O

----------


## Amw

*oleg2
 !*
          ,     ?
   AA-330    ...   :Crazy:     ?

----------


## Amw

*oleg2
 -330             ,      * 
-- !     -    .   ?

----------


## Amw

*oleg2
    MFJ-259/269 
*
    -         . 
     ,         ...      .

----------


## oleg2

> *oleg2
>  !*
>           ,     ?
>    AA-330    ...      ?


     ....
,  -330    10 .
      " ",        .
 ,    MFJ    RIGEXPERT AA-200
   ,       -30  +30 J    . 
    ???    ,      .       .
:  -  ,  ,      .   ..     :Very Happy: 
P.S.            20 .   .  2-3    -      :Very Happy:

----------


## 2

-       ,    . -  -         .

----------


## bubble gum

> 50,   ?


   ,      :Smile: 



> " 50 "  ,  .


            50 ?      50 ,     ?    ,          500 .    .

----------


## RW6AIE

,       .  ,   1,5-2,5  ;   ,   1,   .      ,     ,  ?    QSO  80       ,       ,   .  ,       .   ,  "  "   ,     .    !     , ,   ,      ,      "     ".  ,  ,  ,          100.   , .    ""     .    QRP-  :Very Happy:  .  !

----------


## bubble gum

???....    ....   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Amw

*ur0gt

      .        .      ,      .*
 ,    ,    .       ,     ,    - .            ,      .

----------


## RW6AIE

> . ., ,   5/8  ?  ,    ,     ,   .      ,     ...


    .     .       .


> ???....    ....


  ,        ,      ,    .            .

----------


## Amw

*RW6AIE
 ,   1,5-2,5 ;   ,   1,   .     ,     ,  ?*
 =1,    ,  ...  :Very Happy:  
 , ,  !!!  :Very Happy:  

*REAL
...   ,  * 
 ,    ,    .

----------


## RW6AIE

> *RW6AIE
>  ,   1,5-2,5 ;   ,   1,   .     ,     ,  ?*
>  =1,    ,  ...  
>  , ,  !!!  
> 
> *REAL
> ...   ,  * 
>  ,    ,    .


  ,  . "       " :Very Happy:         ?  :Very Happy:         ,  "  ",       ,   ?

----------


## oleg2

> =1,    ,  ...  
>  , ,  !!!


   .       .        = 1....

----------


## 2

> ,  "  ",       ,   ?


   ,    ,  ""    ,  "" 5/8.

----------


## bubble gum

> ,        ,      ,    .            .


  ,  .           .     ,           .     ,    ,      ,     ...     , ,          ...    .         :Smile:   -        -.   -        ,     .      ,  ,    ,     ,    ..  -    :Smile:  
   ,        , ( )        .

----------


## RW6AIE

> ,      . 
>        ,    .  .
> _________________


 ,,      ,          -    ?          .             ,  ,   .      .

----------


## oleg2

,       -330    40  .
:
-  
-  
--

----------


## Amw

*oleg2
      , "            ..."*
    .   ( ),  " " ,  =1

----------


## 2

> *REAL*-   .           ,   80  160 .


 . ,  , .   , ,  ,  ....

----------


## oleg2

> ,     N-.
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  RW6AIE
> 
>           .
> 
> ...


     .    .   .   ,

----------


## Amw

* ,,      ,          -    ?          .             ,  ,   .      .*
               .   ,         ,    ,  .

*ur0gt
    .*
,         7 .

* - ,       .*
      ,  "".    ,          ,          ,       .       ,         .

----------


## 2

> . ?


       =1    .   ,    -  ,       W.  - ,  - , - , -   .

----------


## 2

.     .  :    ""  .

----------


## 2

> REAL
> 
>    .     .
> 
> 
> , , "" .
>    " ".
>        .
> 
> 73


     .    ,  . ,     50 ,  ,   ,     600, , - ......

----------


## Amw

*ur0gt
 - ,       ...
... , ...
...       ...
, , "" . 
   " ".*
 ,    "- ",    "".   " "?

*REAL
...    600, , -*
*ur0gt
   600 ,         .*
  "  "  ?
      200,      ,  .  :Very Happy:  
        ?         ""      50?
       ,       ,   .
 , ,     ,   ... 

*oleg2
,, ... 
  -       ....  ....  * 
       ,       "",    .

----------


## Amw

*RW6AIE
          .     ...*
   ,    ,                   !!!       .
            ...     ?

----------


## RW6AIE

> RW6AIE,   ,    ,                   !!!          ...     ? 
> _________________


   .    ?     ,     1,      "  ",   ,    .  ,         .                .             ,   ,     120 .              ,    ,      ,  ,    .             ,  ,  .  ,   ,   85   .  ,      .        ,- " ,  ,".  :Very Happy:

----------


## RW6AIE

> *RW6AIE
>    ,     1,    ...*
>       ,      .    ,   ,     ,        ,     .     ,       , X=0    .


,           ,  80- .

----------


## RW6AIE

> ...


 ,   ,      () .

----------


## Walkman

,      ...   :-),     :-)

----------


## 2

> ......


,         ,       .   5/8  ,   1/4 ???? ,         .
PS.   .    ( ),           ,  ?

----------


## 2

> = 1,    ,     .


,      "" ?  ,        .

----------


## UA1ANP

> ,         ,       .   5/8  ,   1/4 ????


        .
         -  -  .   !  
   ,   -  ,  ,      ,    ! ..    .
-,  , -     ..  (UT1MA).

----------


## 2

> .
>          -  -  .   !  
>    ,   -  ,  ,      ,    ! ..    .
> -,  , -     ..  (UT1MA).


      ?    ,     ,     "" (-    ,   ).       ,  ""     "".

----------


## 2

. - ,  -  .    3 -        ? (   )

----------


## UN7JID

.....      ,      .......?  ? ?       ...

----------


## 2

> .....      ,      .......?  ? ?       ...


  . ,   ""    30 ,   "".      .  40     .

----------


## UN7JID

> - ,  -


     ... 7 :? 
   6450,   6000 ()  :Smile:  
,          ,  .-   ,     ...

----------


## UA1ANP

> =1,    .


*   ,        50  75 .  
    ?  
..      50    ,     ?   
        75          ,     (   )  =1.5     !?    
*

----------


## UA1ANP

> ....    ,..     .


              ,     !

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> Amw ():
>        ,    .
> 
>     REAL-   .           ,   80  160 .





> Vlad UR 4 III ():
>    ,     N-.RW6AIE ():
>           . 
> ,    ,   , ,  100    ?
> 
>      .    .


 ,      ?
    .        .

        ?
   .
            .   .

      ?
    .

C   .         5%   . ,   10%.     ,  ,      .   .     R  .    .         R   . ..   ,  **      . 

    ?  ?      ?

        .           ,   . ..           .   λ/4            .   λ/4,       . 
   ()     , *       .* *     ,*            ,            . 

  ?           .          .       . ,      ,   ,      ()     ,            .  .     .

, ,    -      .         80  160 . ,    3650 ,  DX-   150    .      ( ) 8  10%.
!         .     !

   .    .

----------


## 2

> (  -)      0   ? 8O       ...        
>       ....     -    ! :wink:


   ,    ,      ,      ,      -             .  ,   ,   ,     ,  ,     -      .           .             ,  .        ()   -     .

----------


## UA1ANP

> ....     ,   (  -)      0   ?        ...
>       ....


    !?
:
1) ()   50 .
2) ( )  50 .
3) R    F1 = 50       F1 ..   


> ...      0   ...


         F1!
         .

----------


## 2

> ......


     ,     ,   ,      ,   ,   ,    . . .    ,        .

----------


## UA1ANP

> ,               1-2


         .
 ,   !  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bubble gum

> ,  .        ()   -     .


---!!!      ....     -    -     -   .        50 ,   ,    !!!    ,  ,    , ..   .     ,        .      - . ,    ,     -  ,  .     -  .   .        , ,         , ..   ,   . 
 ,      ,     :Smile:

----------


## UA1ANP

> .


 ,     ,     ,           !
     !
 ,    !

----------


## bubble gum

> ,    !


         .     :   ,   **,    ,     ** .      ,    .        ... 
   , ,      - ,   ..     ""  ,      ,   ,      .

----------


## 2

> ,     ,     ,           !
>      !
>  ,    !


,      ?     ?    , ,   -      - -  10       .

----------


## 2

> -1
> 
>  ,    !
> 
> 
>          .     :   ,   **,    ,     ** .


    ,    .  , -  ,    ,    ,     .

----------


## 2

> ?


  .

----------


## 2

> ...


,  .        ,     ?      ?
     ?

----------


## 2

> ......


, ,      ,     -    .      ,    ,      (    ),    .     .    ,       -    .     ,   .

----------


## ur0gt

*REAL*
  : , , .....?
      80, 40, 20  15 ,    ,   .
       .

73 .

----------

,    ? 
1.  
2.   .
1.1   ,  ?

----------

?????

----------


## ur0gt

> ,  .


         ,     .

      ,      ,      4   -  .
     .

 :Smile:       ,      .   .
   ,       -      .

73

----------


## 2

> REAL
> 
>        ,  .
> 
> 
>          ,     .


    . , ,   ,       (       ),       -     ,    .



> ,      ,      4   -  .
> 73


  .    1:4 (1:16  ),    2.8- 30   10.



> ,      .   .
> 73


 .  ,   ,     ,   ...
      . -      .

----------


## ur0gt

> .    1:4 (1:16  ),    2.8- 30   10.


   -       2,8 - 30 ,       .

73 .

----------


## bubble gum

> "    .......  ?"


  ?  :Smile:  
   ...    ...

----------


## bubble gum

> ,    3,8 .


,    .  3.8 -   .    3.5     ...       ?           ,   ?  80-     -?  :Smile:

----------


## UN7JID

> ,  . 
>     ()     1:1,    1.14  17 , ..   ,   1   1,6  30 . 300   ,    .


       160  (   80  40)       .
      ,  ( !)  - 0.5 ,10 .
600    ....   200     1   1.5  30 ,   ,?

----------


## UN7JID

> 200     1   1.5  30 ,   ,?
> 
> 
>  ,            200 , , ,   .


  ... ..    :Very Happy:  
 :Very Happy:      :wink:

----------


## ua5aa

...      . -  ,     (  ) -       ...   ,    ......
        , -        .

----------


## bubble gum

> ? 
>      .


     , 200    .     ,   .             45-60 ,    .     .      ?

----------


## UN7JID

> .    1:4 (1:16  ),    2.8- 30   10.


  1:4  ,1:16  ..
.. 4*4=16

----------


## UN7JID

> .    1:4 (1:16  ),    2.8- 30   10.
> 			
> 		
> 
>   1:4  ,1:16  ..
> .. 4*4=16
> 
> 
>    1:4,    1:2...


  :Very Happy:  ...,- ...  :  :  
....  .....  :Smile:

----------


## 2

> REAL
> 
>   .    1:4 (1:16  ),    2.8- 30   10.......
> 
> 
>       ....


,  ,    . .  ,      (70!)    ( 10 ). -   ,          . ,           (  ).

----------


## RW6AIE

> 10     ,  , -  ,


     . :"   (    ),        ,    .      50    150 ,   85         ,       .   150  50  ,    85 ?       ? "

----------


## 2

> ? ,  .


,  ,    .           .    ,   -    -  .        -  5/8,       ,   1/4.

----------


## 2

> REAL
> 
> ,  ,    .           .    ,   -    -  .        -  5/8,       ,   1/4.
> 
> 
> ,    80- ,      ?  ?


       ,   (   5/8)         (  1/4).

----------


## 2

> ,     .,       "",   ......


, amw  ,      ....
 .       .  .



> ""   .


  ,  ,        .   ,          -   "",       -  , , .

----------


## ur0gt

> ,  ,   ...


   ""   :Smile:

----------


## bubble gum

> ,     .,       "",   .(     ,  28 ,  ).


     .   .      ,     50 . ..   50 ,  50   ,   200,      12,5 ., .   .    .     .  0.65     28 ..
     ,    "",    ,      :Smile:

----------


## bubble gum

--!!!
     .        :Smile: 
,  ,    ...      .



> -     ?


,    .   .  -    ,  -         :Smile:

----------


## Vic_599

=,  .   80- ,     (  )    50 . ( )= 

 .  ,  CQ DL.     50  .
      .       .      (   ),    ,       .   50   (   4  ).
    90  (  3600 ),       =20 (  -).
           50 ,     .     .    CQ DL,      80  .

----------


## 2

> - -  !        ?  ...


    .   .   ,      .  15 .      .
     -    (,     ),     .
       -      ,     .

----------


## Amw

*RW6AIE
,  .   80- ,     (  )    50 . ( )*
.

*          ,  .*
     .      50  -      1:4,     200 ...

*   ,     .,       "",   .*
  ,   ...          ,   -     28 .      .

*...   .*
 ,   ,      -    ,   AA-330  UT2FW.           ,      ,  ,        .  :Very Happy:

----------


## Amw

*RW6AIE
  (    ),        ,    .      50    150 ,   85* 
   ,    -    50    150    :Very Happy:  

*, ,.    .*
     ...        ,       .  :Super:

----------


## bubble gum

> -    (,     ),     .


   -   ? : , ,  , , MFJ,  ... 


> -      ,


       ,     .  ,    .        . . ,       99,9%   .. . 2-3  .          ++++.     50%         30 .    3Y0E?    ...

----------


## UA9TC

> ..   50 ,  50   ,   200,      12,5 ., .   .    .


    ?

----------


## Set-up

> ,    -,      ,


       ?  

, 73!

----------


## Set-up

> Set-up
> 
>       ?
> 
> 
>  .     ?    .


 .  -    . 

, 73!

----------


## Set-up

> Set-up
> 
>  .  -    .
> 
> 
>    ?


   ,     . -    ,      -. , -  ,   ,     . , 73!

----------


## 2

> ,  ,    .


 ,       .      .   ,  ,    ...



> ....


 .         .   - , -  ,  ,  -   .
      ,  -  .
,   ,   ,       .....

----------


## Set-up

, -




> , .    80- ,       ()    50  ( ).


. ,      ,    ,        .




> ,   .


, ,   , -     .   _(        jXa    )_, -      ,     =1. , ,      .    

, 73!

----------


## 2

> *REAL*
> -    ,   ,   ?PS       .


   ,       -   ,   - ,     .     ,    .
1.  ,  ,      . - .   ,  .
2.  ,  ,     ,     ,    .
3.  ,  ,        1,    .
4.  ,    
5.  ,     .
6.  ,       .
, ,       .

----------


## 2

> ....


       (. 10) ,     ,   .

----------


## bubble gum

, . 
   ,    ,     ...  :Smile:         ,    ,   ,  ,   .     .     .     :Smile:

----------


## bubble gum

> 


  :Smile:   -   :Smile:   -  .   ,     ,      .  ,   ,  ,  ,  .      .  :wink:

----------


## RW4HRE

REAL  RW6AIE   .
     .
      .

----------


## 2

*RW4HRE*
,     .        ,     , , ,  ,    ,    ,    ,     ,       .  . .

----------


## UA9TC

> ,       99,9%   .. . 2-3  .          ++++.     50%         30 .    3Y0E?    ...


    .
      ?
      .

----------


## UA1ANP

> ,     ,     .


  ,   !

   ,     50%!
     R     50  75 (     ).
   .2 
(    50 )

       R=25 ,        1,5 (. 1 .)      !
 ,        1.
    ,      !
    ,    3550  3750.    R=50    !
      (      ),        .
 !
     R  = R ,             .
       .

----------


## ur0gt

86 ,          11 ,      ,    80  40 ,     :

----------


## UA1ANP

> R=25   .. Z = 25 + j0


 !



> ,  R=50  R=75   , .. jx   ,        .


    ?

----------


## Amw

*-1
  ,   !*
   ...       :Very Happy:  

*       R=25 ,       1,5* 
    ? 37.5? 16.67? 
   ?     ,   ? ,   ,    B   =1?       ...  :  :

----------


## Amw

> R  = R ,             . 
> 			
> 		
> 
>  .  ,      .
> 73


-  , ,   ...  :Sad:  
-,    R  = R ,     ,  ,     .
-,   ,     "         ".

----------


## Amw

*-
  2   ,    .     ..           .*
    ,  ...    ,  "" ,     =1,    ,   "".   .

----------


## 2

> "         ".


   ,   ,         ,    -   W .      50-  -   75-   .

----------


## ur0gt

> -  , ,   ...


 ,  -   ?




> .  ,          .      .  50 ,      50 .


 .
  11 .          86 .
  .   , ,     ,      .
       .
    .

73

----------


## UA1ANP

> 50-  -   75-   .


*,   !

,       R=50          R=50 .*

----------


## bubble gum

> ,  ...    ,  "" ,     =1,    ,   "".   .


  : *     .* ...      .

----------


## bubble gum

> .   50 =1     -       50.


,    ,   ?      !!! ** .  50 ,   50 ,  =1,  **
 !!    ???!!!
,    ...

----------


## UA9TC

> .


  .
   100 
   2     , X=0

.     ?

----------


## 2

> -
> 
>            .
> 
> 
>   .
>    100 
>    2     , X=0
> 
> .     ?


-   .   (W=600 )    (R=100),   ,          -  .

----------


## 2

> ...      ,       -     .   -  ,    ,       ...


        .    50-  - ,     , ,     W=75 .   ,         .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> Vlad UR 4 III ():
>      ?
> 
> . . 
>    ,      . 
>      .


 ,    -  .           .     ?
   ,   .

----------


## 2

> -   .   (W=600 )    (R=100),   ,          -  .


 ,  ""     5 ,    (600)-   5.5 .    , R, ,   100 .

----------


## Walkman

,   3,667   ? :-)      15 ...      :-)     :-)

----------


## UA1ANP

> ,    -  .           .     ?
>    ,   .


    R   .
    (  , ..   ),      ,   .   ,     -  .

----------


## 2

> F1        =1,
>    !  ! 
>     ,     !


      , ,   .       ?     ,            .   !   - 50+j50.     .    "" ?
PS , ,     ,       ,     .

----------


## Amw

*ur0gt
       .*
  , ,  : 



> R  = R ,             .


 


> .  ,


      :


> R  = R      ,             .


     , ..        .

----------


## bubble gum

> :    .   :  =1,     "".


   50  ...      "     50 "?    ,    ...     ,     22 .      .         ,    "" ...  ""     . ,     ,       .    ""    ""    ,               "",   ""  ...    ,   .   ,     ...     ...

----------


## UA9TC

> ,   .


        ,
. . "  MFJ  "      :Smile: 
    !

----------


## bubble gum

> ,           ?


,  ,   =1,      .   ,       .  -   ,          .      .        ,        .  **  .       50         ,       50 . .       . 


> , 
> . . "  MFJ  "    
>     !


  .     .       .   ,    .     - ...        ,    ..

----------


## ur0gt

> , ..        .


, ,  .
*-1*
-   ,         =1  :Smile:  

73

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

*Serge A. Pasko REAL, Amw, UR0GT, Yura Sanych,          * 



> Amw[/b]]  , .  ,      - .


 .      ,          .       ,   ,  ,        ,        ,     . .




> Amw[/b]]    ,           ,   .     ,     .          -   -    .


.     ,   ,   REAL   .            . 

     ,   ,        ,      .

73! , 8.

----------


## 2

> ,  ,    
> ...........


 .....   ,   ......

----------


## ur0gt

,         -   .
            ,           ,           .
            .
         86 ,        .

          100- .
 ,          80  40 .     ,      , .

----------


## bubble gum

> 86 ,        .


      ?
    , ,     ,    ...     ,  ,       ,      . ,     -330,    .            :Smile:      .       .   ,        9- ,       45-50       .  ,       .       .  .
   excel,  .   ,   -       .    ,        ..      -330     ,     . 
      -         ..     .   ,      .

----------


## 2

> Serge A. Pasko
> 
>           .
> 
> 
> ,  ,  , .  
>    (  )       , \   ,      1......


            ,    ,     ,       .
 ""    ,       ,       ,  -   50 ,  - .

----------


## 2

...
   , ...

----------


## 2

*ur0gt*
    ,     , ,  ,  ,   ....

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

*-1*



> (  , ..   ),      ,   .   ,     -


           .
-  ,    3667 ,   ,        ,   = 1.      MFJ-.      , ,     R,    .    ,      .
  .

  -? ,      .
  = 1?    .
     ,        .
 ,  ,    .     .      .   ,        ,      .    () ,   ,          .        .    .      ,             .          ,    ,    ,    ,  -.                         ,              . 

*UA9TC*.         ,  ,  .



> 100  
>    2     , X=0 
> 
> .     ?


   50 .            , ..                     .
  ,        . ..   ,  -, .
  ,              .  -     . ..       .
 ,      .

           ,     ,       .   ,                .  ,      ,    . 

     . ,      .

----------


## bubble gum

> -   ? 
>   ? 
>  . 
>    ,     ?


,    , . ,      .     (, ,  ).    35 .  50 ,  ,    .     .   - -. 1:4  .

----------


## bubble gum

׸   ...
 50 ,  11   27.     8 .     ,   - -. 1:4  .

----------


## 2

> REAL
> 
>   ,  -  ,   - ?


     .

----------


## bubble gum

> 600  1000.  100   80 ...


    ,   80 ,   800. .

----------


## Walkman

50   ,   ,  -  ,      ,  .  50-7-29  80 -  ! ,  :-)
80-120         .   , -,   :-)

----------


## ES4RZ

.

----------


## bubble gum

> , ,   , , ,  ,


-,     -   MFJ-259B.   ,   ,     :     ,       .                .            1.
    ,     ...     .

----------


## 2

*-*
  ,       ,   ,        ,    10 ,    (  )  .

----------


## ES4RZ

9-, .. 28 .

----------


## bubble gum

> ?       ?


  ...     ,   ,    ... .     ,       , ,      .   - ,        . 
,     -   ...
      ,     -   ,   .    ,             . 
   ,        -     -  -.     ,       ..      ,        ,      ,      ..
       ,    ,  ,  ,       ...

----------


## bubble gum

> ...


         ,    .

----------


## bubble gum

> - 
>     ?


 .    ,   .    , ...

----------


## Amw

*-
    ,       , ,      .   - ,        . 
,     -   ...*
    ?      ?          ,   .   50-   300     ,   50.

*UA9TC
   : 
 ,    !*
      ...   ?
  ,          ,        ,      () ...  ? 
        ,     .

----------


## UA9TC

> ,          ,        ,      () ...  ? 
>         ,     .


    MMANA  NEC 2       .      .
 !

----------


## UA9TC

> ,    ...  MFJ  ?


    3625   .
 MFJ  ?    !

----------


## UA9TC

> ,       .       .


  Rx     !

----------


## bubble gum

> ...    ...  R,X


 !!!     ,       ..   ,        -330  ?    R     ,     .  ,       ,    ,      .      -  .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,       ,    ,      .      -  .


       ,   ,  "" X      .       MMANA,  X       ,   . -   "" X      ,   " ",       .          .    -330     ZM-30 ( http://www.palstar.com/zm30.php )  AA-908 ( http://www.amqrp.org/kits/micro908/ ),       .   "" X  -       .

----------


## Amw

*ur0gt
   ,  .*
       : "    ...", "   ..."  .  ,      ,    .

*          ,          ...*
        600->50,         600,        50 .

*            ,         .*
    .           .       ,        X,    R -    ...      .
   .     ,   ?  :Very Happy:  

*    ,    ?     ,       ,          .*
           ,    ...    "".

*...  ,      ...*
    ,      ? -     .

----------


## bubble gum

80   TI4CF   .   20   40   CX7CO   FJ/     ,  ...

----------


## 2

*-*
     -    .    .

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> -[/b]]  ...     ,   ,    ... .     ,       , ,      .   - ,        .


  . ,     ?
      ? 
    ,    ,     ,  ,       .

     ,      ,      ,   .   **,   ,     . 
 -      ,   , -,    .
            .

   , ,     ,  ,     ,  ,     ,  **    .  :Crazy: 

 -   -   ,       ,    ,  ,     ,     ,   , ,   -  ,        ,   .  .    ?
       ,        .  :Crazy: 




> -[/b]]      ,     -   ,   .    ,             .


     ,        .        ,        . -        -  ,          .




> -[/b]]   ,        -     -  -.     ,       ..      ,        ,      ,      ..


        ,       .
  ,  -     ,     **    ,     ,   **   .
  ,          **.

        .   ,    ,     ,      ** ,     ,     ,  .




> -[/b]]       ,    ,  ,  ,       ...


  :Crying or Very sad: 

   -.   .  :Crying or Very sad: 

 , ,   ,  -    ,      , -  ,    ,    . :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

73! , 8.

----------


## Amw

*ur0gt
   ,   
   ,    ,  ,          ,       . 
 ,       , ,    .*
  , .   .
  " ",    !!!
   ,  " - "  .   ,   ,       ,  " ",   " ",   "   50  75". 
         ,   ,     . ,     .   ?

----------


## ur0gt

*Amw*
   , ,            ,      .
,   - .
   .

73

----------


## bubble gum

> ? 
>     ,


??  :Smile:     , ,  .     "",   "".       ,        ,    "" , ,    .    ... 


> ,      ,      ,


     .       ,     .     ,     ( ,   )  .


> , ,     ,  ,     ,  ,     ,      .


 27     ,            . ,    ..   - , .        .         ,  ,  .     ,   ... 
    , , ...       . 


> - ():
>        ,    ,  ,  ,       ...


 ,     ,    ,     ..  -  .     ,   ,   .      ,         ,     . 
      ....   .

----------


## Amw

*-
     .       ,     .     ...*
     . -       "",          "",          ,      ...        (     ""  :Very Happy:  )      .     " ...", ..  .

----------


## ur0gt

> ,     ,       .   ,                .  ,      ,    .


 , ,    :Smile: 

 ,            .
 ,     ,  .
        .

    ,       ,  ,   .          -    .     . 
       +   ,    . 
      -   ,    .               . 

    ,            30%.   ,       1:1    .
  . 
    80  (      ,  )    180   75-    ( ). 
              3,550   3,780 ,          . 

                ,       . 

,       -  -  . 

   - .
     75- .        600       400 .
      .

P.S. ,  , ,        ,     ,                ,   .
       .     ,        ,         :Smile:  

73

----------


## Amw

*ur0gt
   , ,            ,      . 
,   - .*
 ,    -     ...
   ,        ...   :Very Happy: 
  ,    ,    - ?            ,     ,   .
,        ""?      "".

----------


## Amw

*YuraSanych
 ,    j      ,    ?*
        ...   -       .      -  -.

*       ,   :       jb      .*
    ""...    ,  .      .      UT2FW,                  ,   .   -330    -  -   .   :Crazy:

----------


## ur0gt

> ...   -       .      -  -.


  ,     ,    "".
     , ,    ,      .
  ""    -  ,      23 .: 


73

----------


## 2

> ,        ....


       -      .   -         L=1  =1,     .  ,     ,       .

----------


## Amw

*ur0gt
  ,     ,    "".*
  LC ... 
     ,    1,2,3,4,5...?  1600-1800 -  ""    :Very Happy: 

*REAL
...   ,       .*
.           .

----------


## Amw

*ur0gt
   ?*
  .

 .      ,  .          ""  ?        ,              .

----------


## SALABIM

..., ,   .  :Very Happy:

----------


## Amw

*YuraSanych
-       ...*
,  jX  jb    ,       .

----------


## 2

-    X(f)  b(f)   LC         ,     , . .     .    . ,        ( + , ,    ),      (,      ).

----------


## vadim_d

> -330    -  -   .


,   AA-908 ( ZM-30) :
http://www.amqrp.org/kits/micro908/s...60g_source.zip .  -330          "",     .

----------


## 2

,            (1741, 3, 6, 26, 3361, 3371  . .).

----------


## Amw

*vadim_d
 -330          "",     .*
-, ,     ,                  .
       , ..     UT2FW.        offtop...

----------


## ur0gt

> *to  -*


    :

----------


## bubble gum

.    -  .  ,           . ..    200     .    1.3  1.4  ,     .     48    30      30.   . 100.       .  800.    100    .  , ..        - .    , -  7.  1.0  14    0-1,  49 ,   30     1.2   5,  45 .    .       ,   ,     ,       45-55 .    Z   ,     .     " ":
 30.0   1.0   -0.02   0
   5.0    1.0   700   -28
-0.02          20 ,     ,      .     .         :Smile: ,    80-  ...      .

----------


## bubble gum

:Smile: 
 -  .   -  45 ,  , ,  .   .         .  ,     ,   ""    ,         :Smile: ,    - ...

----------


## bubble gum

. 
 .       .      , .     ?

----------


## Amw

*Vlad UR 4 III
     ,   ,    ,      .      ,       ,   * 
  " ",   ,  , . 
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=186773#186773

----------


## ES4RZ

, ..,    3-    80     ! 
 ,    !

----------


## ur0gt

> ?


  : http://www.qslnet.de/member/dl2kq/mmana/4-5.htm

73

----------


## ur0gt

> 23            86      15     1,8  8 .
> 
>       : 3  30  (    100 ).
> 
>           11.


      50-          1:4.
  ,   .    80    ,   40, 20  15   -  .

----------


## ut5

,  .    ,      3.         ( )   10-20.         ?     . 

73!

----------


## ES4RZ

? F= 3520, H= 28 m.

----------


## ur0gt

> .   80-


  80-   ,   ,   .
   DX     20-40 . (  15 .)    .
      .

73

----------

15.  ( 1000)  ,  .        .    ???      ( )???    17...150 .        .

----------


## R3BU

> 


    ,  . .      .      :1   1000,1000     , .      DX  80   .


> 


                     .

----------


## R3BU

> .


                      -               ...     ... :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ur0gt

*RK3BU*
    :10x:   ::  
,         ,           .         .
   100 - 300        multi 

73

----------


## ur0gt

> (V/H).


    .
   ?       .      ,    .

73

----------


## RA4RT

,   40 .    .          .   .     VK.          3,8.         450 .       ,     .    .

----------


## UA9OC

,     -           -  .
       -      ,         .    -  .   2F,  4F.          .     (       )     -           ,     .      ,       (  -        ),    .    3.   5-10 -   - ,    ,      .
    -   RK3BU,    .
             -           .     ,       .
      .      ,           .
   ,  UA9OC/9

----------

.   !!!

----------

,  .     .   ,  !!!

----------


## ur0gt

> ur0gt
> 
> ...       ,           ...
> 
> 
>  ,         **


     ,         ,    ,   RK3BU.
 :Smile:  

73

----------


## ur0gt

> ...


  :Smile:  
    RK3BU,         ,   ,     .    ,    ,     . 
  ?
   ,     .
  ,   =1    ,    .
    -  .

73

----------


## ur0gt

*Amw*
    .
  ,       ,     , ,   .
     ,          ,     .

       .

73

----------


## UY3IG

...   !  ,   ur0gt  Amw.    !  .  :Sad:

----------


## ur0gt

> *Amw*     :
> "         ..."
> 
>     ,       :
> "       ,           ."
>     .


  :Smile: 
        ,   RK3BU. 
   (     )     RK3BU   (  ):
         ,           
           - ..........

73

----------


## UA9OC

> ,   .


, .   ,     ...:-).       80  .

  ,     100  ,   -    10 :-).

----------


## ur0gt

> , .................


 ,  ...   Amw   :Smile:  
,     ......, ,  -   .




> 15   ,  .


       .       .

         .

73

----------


## YuraSanych

*Amw*

*-           ,  . 
-       =1
-       .*

     ,        ,  ,        .    , ,    - .

----------


## ur0gt

> ,    -   (  ),      1:2        -   .


   ,    .      80-    50 .
    <2   -  3  ,       ,    .    ,        20-40 .,     .
              .
  (   ),  ,                .

   .

73

----------

> (   ),  ,                . 
> 
>    .


        .
    ?  (    )    ,          : =25, =30, D=30, DA=20.
   ,   ,    4-    100.  : 6-7 .       ,     ( ). 
        .

----------

> (  BD)   .


D=20, =47,    -  .
,  :         -     (    ),     .

----------

*ur0gt*, .



> 80-.


 ? 
  (FC 40)  ?
  .  .

----------


## ur0gt

** 
    ,       .
,           1,5 %.

       3.6, 7.09, 14.07  21.1 . 
 R     :  36, 60, 122  205 .

73

----------


## ur0gt

> ur0gt
> 
>  R     : 36, 60, 122  205 .
> 
> 
>            .  .      .


 .
     3.6  R  26 ,     - 51 .
         7 .

73

----------


## R3BU

,  ,  80   "" ,      15      .     80.

----------

> 1 %    ,  ,  ,   .


  ""     ?

----------


## ur0gt

> 80   ""  .................


,  80     .     40 - 60       .          DX .

         ( R   - MMANA      ,     -  ):

----------


## R3BU

> 


                 :  ,  80 ,,     1\8  (10),            ,    0.25    ,  ,   0.5      DX-   30        - ,           80.               ,          0.2  ,    ;  ---   "" ,   ""     .

----------


## R3BU

,  :!:       ,      :!:

----------


## R3BU

,    , ,   ,  ,      .     30  ,    .     2  2   8,        ,  ,  , :"* (  )       ,   ,     .      ,     ,   .*      , 22=8  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: +  :!:   :!:

----------


## SIR

> ...      .


    :-).




> ,


     :
*      ,     .  *     ,    (  ,   ),* .    .    .
  **     :-)        ,    .
 **                  (    )  , ..             .

----------


## Amw

> ,       -,   ** ,   *  30- *   ,              .


        -         .     -  .     "",           -      22=8.
,      ""   ,   ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## ua0acu

.       .    45  35,   .

----------


## ua0acu

> ua0acu
> 
>       .    45  35,   .
> 
> 
> ,      .
>  36  46       .
>             2   7uH        .
> 
> ...


 !   ,         3.      ?    .

----------


## ua0acu

> ua0acu
> 
>          3.      ?    .
> 
> 
>  !
> 
>     ""  50   200 .
>   ,     50-         1:4.
> ...


 .
  .

----------


## Filin-2000

http://www.dxzone.com/cgi-bin/dir/jump2.cgi?ID=13493
http://www.dxzone.com/catalog/Antennas/Delta_loop/

----------


## Filin-2000

http://www.bloomington.in.us/~wh2t/balun.html

----------


## HAZ

> ...


                                                                                                                   - -  3-   .    - 2       160 ,        80   (.  1979 . ., . 89-90).

----------


## UA6LGO

160     .  ,       0.2 ,    200...  80-    450 .       .

----------


## UA6LGO

:        160   -  - ,       180     ,      .       .         ,         ,     ,    .
  RN6LPC     -  ,    .

----------

,        80-, ...     .     ,  -      (  ).  ,   "" ?

----------

.   ,       .     , ?    ,  /    ,  ?        ( ,  7 ).    ,   , .    (  . 7)  -   ( ),            .   ,   ,         .

----------

,     ,   -     ,     ,   -  .     -   ,      ,    .     - .    ,    ,    .       ,        380,       ...

----------


## UR5QOP

> , ?    ,  /    ,  ?


         -   .             , (  1-1,5    )

----------


## Rulya

**, ,           L () = 304,8/F ().       80 .      1 .  ,  , 85,9-86  (   ,  -3%).    ,  85,9-2,577 (3%) = 83,32 .    ,  304,8/3,650 = 83,5 .      ,     1   :Smile: .          ,           (  :Smile: )       ( 80)   .     ,          (, ,     ,      ..  ..),         , , ,   ,       2,4  2,2,    ,         ,       ,        :Super: .  ,                 ,       .

----------

